# 3D heat press



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone used the 3D heat press yet? just wondering, thanks uncletee.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

We have a couple. Which one were you referring to?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

saw a video for a small desk top unit.


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

JUST got a 3d sublimation heat press, problem, along with the press I was told that I need a 30amp circuit installed, as the machine uses 26 amps. Here is the kicker, the machine came with a power cord that is 110 volt, and 15 amp, thus it does not make sense to run a 26 amp through a 15 amp line. Came from china, not to my choice, it is hard enough talking to those people, but the emails are just as bad. There is a 12 hour time difference, they gave me a phone number, I skyped the number no answer, anyone have this problem


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Yup, I have posted about this frequently on here. The 3D sublimation presses aren't ready for prime time. The first one I bought pulled about the same load as yours. I had an electrician convert it to a 125/30 twist lock plug for more than the machine cost. 

One of the other machines I imported from a different supplier was 240V but came with a standard household cord. When I contacted them for it they told me to just take it to "the plug store" that one was $300 with the electrician.

Are you working from home or in a shop? Does your machine use IR bulbs or heating coils? Does your machine use a proprietary vacuum blanket or just a piece of silicone rubber?


----------



## rrtees (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad to know the power requirements


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

I wrote that I bought the 3d heat press. I am sure anyone that checked around about the machines, found that you could find no one to really talk about the machine, the internals of the machine, real , how it works, instructions etc. Second why the machine is only made in china, and most times it is shipped from china, which is expensive, and takes weeks to get here. Well as stated after I bought the machine, I was told by the people in china I needed a 30 amp circuit breaker to run it, and if you do not know this, a 30 amp breaker needs a special plug and wall plate, which does not match the plug that came with the press. This is after I inspected the power cord that came with the machine, this is where it comes real interesting, the power cord and the ends are rated for 15 amps 110 volts, and the machine when running uses 110 volts, and 26 amps. That is 26 amps going through a power cord rated for 15 amps, I questioned them in china about this, no answer , and I can tell you this right now, this will never be licensed to be sold in the US, it just makes no sense, making a machine that draws 26 amps, and supplying a power cord and connection for 15 amps. I emailed china, no answer to why, skyped china, no answer. Well I had the machine, so this is what I did, had the electrician put in the 30 amp breaker with wall plate, $88.00, , went to walmart, ordered a 15 ft rv 30 amp power cord, with a adapter for one end of the cord so the cord from the machine can plug into it. By doing this I will be able to run the machine, it cost me $140.00, just waitng until the cord and adapter come in at Walmart, about 7 days. The only thing I have to watch is the power cord that came with the machine, will see. Now for that extra cost of doing all this, I just sent a email today to the company, stating the time I wasted, plus the cost of paying for all this extra stuff, I requested they send me that shot glass silicon mold, two silicon pads, and some suction hoses, at no cost to me, we will see what they do. As to the member that posted that he had a electrician rewire the machine to 220volts, 30 amps, I chose not to do anything like this, as I have a year warranty on the machine, at least a verbal warranty, and one put in a email which I have kept ( WATCH ALOT OF JUDGE JUDY). I wanted to share this with everyone, as I had to find out for myself. I did not write this to stop people from buying the machine as I think it is a good machine, poor design, I will continue to post as I go, as I believe it will work well , and also I have been coating my own blanks, will let you know how that goes. Have a cat shelter here in Lubec Maine, with a gift shop, make all the items Hope This helped as I will continue to post


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

Heads up, after reading my previous post above, a few things to mention, started 3d machine, it worked well, with the wiring I put in, did 6 plates, on the 7th plate I heard a loud bang, opened the lid, a hole was blown in the silicon pad that is sucked around the plate with vacuum. Well I contacted china where I bought the machine, as I have a verbal warranty on the machine, still no reply, will let you know how it goes. Second anyone that thinks they can coat a product with dypress poly coating, or any poly, with a brush, or spong brush, it is impossible to do with this methiod, which are very obvious when you sublimate the product, , without leaving scars or brushmarks, I believe spraying the poly is the only way which I will do, and let you know. I also sprayed RAVE HAIRSPRAY over a couple of plates that I had already coated with poly, sublimated them, picture came through perfectly, except the flaws in the poly I had applied..Will try using just Rave Hairspray on a coule of plates, will let you know. I also heard KRYON has spray cans of poly, will try these. That's what I got for now, hopes it helps, as in sublimation there is not many people you can talk to SEE YA SKIP


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SUGARCREEK said:


> Heads up, after reading my previous post above, a few things to mention, started 3d machine, it worked well, with the wiring I put in, did 6 plates, on the 7th plate I heard a loud bang, opened the lid, a hole was blown in the silicon pad that is sucked around the plate with vacuum. Well I contacted china where I bought the machine, as I have a verbal warranty on the machine, still no reply, will let you know how it goes. Second anyone that thinks they can coat a product with dypress poly coating, or any poly, with a brush, or spong brush, it is impossible to do with this methiod, which are very obvious when you sublimate the product, , without leaving scars or brushmarks, I believe spraying the poly is the only way which I will do, and let you know. I also sprayed RAVE HAIRSPRAY over a couple of plates that I had already coated with poly, sublimated them, picture came through perfectly, except the flaws in the poly I had applied..Will try using just Rave Hairspray on a coule of plates, will let you know. I also heard KRYON has spray cans of poly, will try these. That's what I got for now, hopes it helps, as in sublimation there is not many people you can talk to SEE YA SKIP


The Silicone blankets are a consumable part and won't be covered under warranty. We go through about one a month on each machine. The machine you have uses a proprietary blanket so when you order a replacement make sure you order a couple dozen so you don't have to wait for the slow boat from china every time this happens.


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

I JUST DID A VIDEO call to china, my first time so cool, talked to the young girl I dealt with, they seem real good and are going to sent a silicon pad right out under the warranty, did not know that these would have to be replaced this much, is there any place in the US that you can purchase these pads. Is there any way I can contact you to ask a few questions, only had the machine for a month, had to do the wiring as I mentioned above, want to see if others had to do this, plus other questions would appreciate this THANKS SKIP


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SUGARCREEK said:


> I JUST DID A VIDEO call to china, my first time so cool, talked to the young girl I dealt with, they seem real good and are going to sent a silicon pad right out under the warranty, did not know that these would have to be replaced this much, is there any place in the US that you can purchase these pads. Is there any way I can contact you to ask a few questions, only had the machine for a month, had to do the wiring as I mentioned above, want to see if others had to do this, plus other questions would appreciate this THANKS SKIP


The proprietary parts are always a concern with overseas equipment. The machines we use for production just use a standard 1/16th" silicone rubber blanket that is held down with about 24 screws. This way I can order a 50' roll of the silicone rubber and just cut it to size as I need it.


----------



## Mister Fantastic (Mar 31, 2014)

I have several of the machines. I have worked with BestSub and the Doit Factory since 2011. Both are out of China. Both are were very helpful when I started and continue to be. Valerie at Doit always answer my emails within 12 hours (time difference), and provide support on issues which are mostly "user error" 

Bestsub is a larger company, and offer plenty of videos on Youtube to show the capabilities of the 3D Sublimation Machine. I have drove them both crazy with my questions but they never failed to work with me till I got my answers.

As I have stated on other posts, they have been a great investment. Check YouTube though. I got a lot of tips from watching them.


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

I have no doubt that these 3d machines are worth it, the ST3042, but there is a lot of info that was not included, as the 30 amp breaker they recommend, but the machine comes with a 15 amp power cord, now I find out that these silicon pads do not last, and you should have quite a few on had, The slicone pads on the 3d machine I have model ST3042 have a ridge on them that fits into a groove, thus it is impossible to make your own. They do show you a way to repair a hole in these pads, It says to take a old pad, cut out a section, use some high heat glue, and glue the section over the hole, curious to find out if anyone has done this, going to try to sublimate wood, if the house does not catch fire, will respond with my results


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SUGARCREEK said:


> They do show you a way to repair a hole in these pads, It says to take a old pad, cut out a section, use some high heat glue, and glue the section over the hole, curious to find out if anyone has done this


 I patch small holes with heat tape too


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

Major question, bought the 3d machine basically to sublimates complete plates, having a problem with the paper, when the vacuum pump draws the silicon pad over the plate, leaves little ridges, when sublimated this shows up on the plate as lines, tried cutting the paper a little, still lines, called coastal they told me that the paper will do this, and i should use 3d sublimation film which is made to stretch leaving no lines, not familiar with film, sure could use some help on this, especially after gone through hell on this machine, please need info on where to get this film, and has anyone used it THANKS SKIP


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking for the right film to use , where to get it hopefully in the us, I read a little about it, sublimation paper for plates, when I turn the vacuum on , it leaves grooves in the paper, which I can smooth out with a wooden spoon, and then run the machine, but still are visual marks on the finished product. Read that the sublimation film, you print your picture, place over the plate or 3d object, turn only the heat on, the film when heated starts to conform to the object, once this occurs you start the complete cycle of the machine with the vacuum, perfect results with no defects, am I right, need the suppliers if possible THANKS SKIP


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

SUGARCREEK said:


> Looking for the right film to use , where to get it hopefully in the us, I read a little about it, sublimation paper for plates, when I turn the vacuum on , it leaves grooves in the paper, which I can smooth out with a wooden spoon, and then run the machine, but still are visual marks on the finished product. Read that the sublimation film, you print your picture, place over the plate or 3d object, turn only the heat on, the film when heated starts to conform to the object, once this occurs you start the complete cycle of the machine with the vacuum, perfect results with no defects, am I right, need the suppliers if possible THANKS SKIP


no replies for this?


----------



## CookieTruth (Mar 18, 2015)

SUGARCREEK said:


> Looking for the right film to use , where to get it hopefully in the us, I read a little about it, sublimation paper for plates, when I turn the vacuum on , it leaves grooves in the paper, which I can smooth out with a wooden spoon, and then run the machine, but still are visual marks on the finished product. Read that the sublimation film, you print your picture, place over the plate or 3d object, turn only the heat on, the film when heated starts to conform to the object, once this occurs you start the complete cycle of the machine with the vacuum, perfect results with no defects, am I right, need the suppliers if possible THANKS SKIP



I'm not sure if these transfers are the type to remove the lines. But here are a few options if you found anything else by now.

3D Sublimation Transfer Film | Coastal Business Supplies

(various options) 3d Sublimation Transfer Film, 3d Sublimation Transfer Film Suppliers and Manufacturers at Alibaba.com

https://www.case-id.com/product-category/3d-transfer-film/

(various options on website) FOREVER Subli-Basic 8.5X11 - AvianiX.com

***I have tried any of the products above, I've been researching various suppliers. Good Luck!***


Ask Seek Knock
AskSeekKnock.co


----------



## CopperEve (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Patrick,

Would you mind sharing the brand of 3D heat press machines you are using, and any helpful info in regards? Thanks a million! (smile)


----------



## sefosdad (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello,

Has anybody done sublimated mugs on the 3D machine?

Thanks


----------



## sefosdad (Feb 2, 2012)

This is a picture of the 3D machine i have.


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I just returned from the PrintWear show in Texas this past week. Took a class on sublimation from Cary Green. He sells a 3D heat press and indicated that he wets the paper just a little water on the non ink side and it helps to eliminate the issue of the paper leaving white lines on the substrate. You might give him a call. He was very knowledgeable on sublimation and 3d heat presses.

The Company Name is 
LRI
877-795-1500 Ext 102
e-mail : [email protected]
www.laserreproductioins.com

Hope this is helpful.
Biglar


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the same machine, i know someone that does nothing but cups, i feel that this is not what the machine should be used for, this machine allows you to sublimate odd shaped such as plates, phone cases etc, this allows you to sublimate items others cannot do, just my opinion, also after setting up the machine, have had no problems, especially using 3d film, plates are flawless, just my opinion


----------



## MoiWirl (May 17, 2015)

Biglar,

Thanks for the tip on LRi!

Setting up a meeting next week to visit their shop and get a demo on the 3D heat press since they are local to us.

We have some concerns about that machine though for both the build quality of the press and end product and we just don't have $7k to spend on a high end 3D press but really, our business will mainly be focused on screen printing. If we can get a high quality product from that coil type 3D press, it would be an awesome addition to our screen printing shop.

I think it was Patrick (Headfirst) who mentioned not to get the coil type in this thread and opt for the IR bulb type.

We will see how the demo goes. Have high hopes!

Adina


----------



## sefosdad (Feb 2, 2012)

MoiWirl said:


> Biglar,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on LIr!
> 
> ...


Please post your findings after your visit and demo of the LIr 3D heat press!


----------



## MoiWirl (May 17, 2015)

sefosdad said:


> Please post your findings after your visit and demo of the LRi 3D heat press!


Will do! By the looks of it, it is the same machine you have (but the black version) however, Cary at LRi has modified it (in what ways, we don't know yet)

Adina


----------



## MoiWirl (May 17, 2015)

Can anyone here tell me if this unit can sublimate PC or will it only do TPU? Phone cases, specifically.

Dye Sublimation 3D MultiPress | LRi


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

i have this machine shown, have no problems except set up, mine came with a 110 plug, required 220 to run it, had to get a electrican do some wiring, plus purchase a rv 220 cable from walmart, with a 110 adapter, have no idea why it came this way. I am very happy with the machine so far, do plates, and large plates, trying 3d film, excellent results. The other very important thing is to have alot of the heat film that come with the machine, that covers the unit you are sublimating, they do not last that long when using the machine, have at least 20 on hand SKIP


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

SUGARCREEK said:


> Looking for the right film to use , where to get it hopefully in the us, I read a little about it, sublimation paper for plates, when I turn the vacuum on , it leaves grooves in the paper, which I can smooth out with a wooden spoon, and then run the machine, but still are visual marks on the finished product. Read that the sublimation film, you print your picture, place over the plate or 3d object, turn only the heat on, the film when heated starts to conform to the object, once this occurs you start the complete cycle of the machine with the vacuum, perfect results with no defects, am I right, need the suppliers if possible THANKS SKIP



3d film system is different with paper system, better quality and save labor but film system cost more for initial investment.


----------



## Leohal7 (Aug 21, 2021)

headfirst said:


> Yup, I have posted about this frequently on here. The 3D sublimation presses aren't ready for prime time. The first one I bought pulled about the same load as yours. I had an electrician convert it to a 125/30 twist lock plug for more than the machine cost.
> 
> One of the other machines I imported from a different supplier was 240V but came with a standard household cord. When I contacted them for it they told me to just take it to "the plug store" that one was $300 with the electrician.
> 
> Are you working from home or in a shop? Does your machine use IR bulbs or heating coils? Does your machine use a proprietary vacuum blanket or just a piece of silicone rubber?


I have the ST-3042 and I just bought a amp converter from the electric shop, 10-amps to 15amps and its been working beautifully since.


----------

